# Keri Hilson!



## honeymonroe (Mar 14, 2011)

i think this woman is such a beauty! she always has the best nude lip looks as well. i took a screen cap from her "Knock You Down" video. can anyone recommend a lippie and a lip liner similar to this look she's wearing?


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 18, 2011)

....


----------



## 0missjones (Mar 19, 2011)

I would recommend MAC Viva Glam V and a light brown lip liner.


----------



## funkychik02 (Mar 20, 2011)

She's the official spokesperson for Avon, so I'm sure she wears alot of that. I always love her faces.


----------



## preci0us2him (Mar 23, 2011)

Her makeup is alway pretty to me.


----------

